# Deckkraftmaske anwenden?



## robat2oo6 (10. April 2010)

hey ho, 
wieder mal ne kleine frage

Ausgangspunkt.
Habe 2 Ebenen, auf die eine ist eine Deckkraftmakse angewendet wurden.
Ich möchte jetzt beide Ebenen auf eine Ebene zusammen fassen, was ich ja mit gruppieren mache

Wenn ich dies tue, verschwindet allerdings der Maskeneffekt von der ersten Ebene.

Bei Photoshop kann man Masken anwenden, so das der Part gelöscht wird. Geht das auch bei Illu?


MfG


----------



## smileyml (10. April 2010)

Hallo,

deine Fragestellung ist für mich leider etwas wirr.
Kannst du bitte versuchen dein Problem noch ein wenig anders zu erklären und ggf. zu illustrieren.

Danke und Grüße
Marco


----------



## robat2oo6 (10. April 2010)

Wenn man 2 Ebenen hat, und diese auf eine reduzieren will.
So wähle ich ja beide aus und gehe dann auf gruppieren?!

Auf einer der Beidenen Ebenen habe ich einen DeckkraftMaske angewendet um ein paar Ecken und Löscher rauszuschneiden.
Beim gruppieren wird die Maske allerdings nicht beachtet und automatisch gelöscht oder so.

Weißte jetzt wie?


----------



## smileyml (10. April 2010)

Klingt zwar immer noch seltsam, aber ich glaube zu wissen was du meinst.
In Illustrator dienen dir zum Umsetzen solcher Aufgabe die Schnittmaske und der Pathfinder. Gruppieren ändert an den Flächen soweit nichts.

Wenn man sich sicher ist was man tun bevorzuge ich fast immer de Pathfinder, der letztlich nach den Regeln der Mengenlehre funktioniert.

Folgendes würde ich in deinem Fall machen:
1. Um Ecken und Löcher ein eine Ebene bzw. in  einen Pfad zu schnneiden, zeichnest du selbige und ziehst sie mit Hilfe des Pathfinders (unter Fenster zu finden) von der Ebene ab.
2. Um dann die beiden Ebenen miteinander zu vereinen, markierst du wiederrum beide und bedienst dich wieder am Pathfinder.

Eine Deckkraftmaske nutze ich, zumindest unter CS3 war es noch so, um z.B. Verläufe zu erstellen die transparent auslaufen. Aber seit CS4 geht das ja einfacher.

Grüße Marco


----------



## robat2oo6 (10. April 2010)

also kann man quasi eine maske nicht anwenden, wie bei photoshop


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. April 2010)

Hi,
naja du kannst eine Schnittmaske über den Pathfinder mittels Schnittmengenfläche die Schnittmaske auf dein Objekt anwenden.

Viele Grüße


----------

